# صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي



## Scofield (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*
طبعا محدش شاف تويتى على الطبيعة قبل كده
بس انا جايبلكم صورتها:smile01





























ملحوظة : اوعى تزعليى يا تويتى بس ده تار بايت و كان لازم يتم:act19:
*


----------



## oesi no (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

اكيد تويتى ليها علاقة بالدخان دة 
اكيد اكيد 
مشويه على الفحمه :t33:​


----------



## red_pansy (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

*حراااااااااااااااااااام:ranting:*
*الدنيا ليل وبخاف كده مش هاعرف انام:a82:*
*بس صورتك روووووووووووعه ياتويتى*
*ايه الجمال ده... كده انا هاغير منك *
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

ههههههههههههه

معقولة تويتي بالحلاوة دي :t33:

بس شكلكم نستوها علي النار ولا ايه ؟

عماتا ربنا معاك يا ريمون تحب نعمل الصوان فين ؟


----------



## Scofield (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*



Coptic Man قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> معقولة تويتي بالحلاوة دي :t33:
> 
> ...



* ده راجع بقى لتويتى هى الى اتحرقت وهى اللى تختار صوانها بنفسها:heat:*


----------



## oesi no (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*



> عماتا ربنا معاك يا ريمون تحب نعمل الصوان فين ؟


 
صوان ايه 
انت مفكرها ماتت مش شايف العين مفتحه قد كدة 
وبتكاكى كمان​


----------



## oesi no (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*




> *ده راجع بقى لتويتى هى الى اتحرقت وهى اللى تختار صوانها بنفسها*


اتحرقت ايه يا عم انت بتكبر الموضوع كدة ليه 
هى اتحرقت بس مماتتش 
بعد كدة الكهربا مسكت فيها 
بس بردة مماتتش 
بعد كدة القطر عدى عليها بس بردة مماتتش 
اصلها فرخة بسبع ارواح ( غساله فريش ام سبع ارواح ):t33:​


----------



## emy (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

_ههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_حرام عليك يا ريمو شحورت البت خالص _
_دى حته تويتى زى القمر يا ولا والسكر _
_مش تزعلى يا بطوطى منه الولا ده_​


----------



## Scofield (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*



emy قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _حرام عليك يا ريمو شحورت البت خالص _
> _دى حته تويتى زى القمر يا ولا والسكر _
> _مش تزعلى يا بطوطى منه الولا ده_​



*وانا مالى هى اللى نسيت تحط مكياج قبل ما تتصور:new2:*


----------



## fullaty (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

حرام عليكى انا مش ناقصه بس بجد رهيييييبة​


----------



## G E O R G E (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

*واضح انى الكل عاوزجنازة ويشبع فيها تريقة *


----------



## twety (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

طبعا بما انك ابتديت

والبادى اظلم

لااازم وحتما ولابد كل شئ ينكشف ويبان

لكل اعضاء المنتدى المبااااااااارك

ايها الساااادة الاعضاء انتبهووووووا

فابداً من الحرب التي اعلنها المشرف ريمون وجب الرد عليه بمنتهي القسوة

واظهار بعض من صوره الشخصية التي يحرص علي اخفاءها

وحيث اننا نلعب علي ارضنا 

بما اني مشرفة القسم يعني

فاهبدا بصورة ريموووو ايام الطفووله المشردة





اكييييد نفسكوا تشوفوا ريمون وهو جعاااااااان




قمر يانااااااس

ريمون بقى لما بيكون فى حاله رومانسييييييييه





ريمون فى سهرة رومانسيه جدا جدا
مع عروستتتتتتته





واخيييييرا وليس اخرا
علشان ميلعبش فى عداد عمرة تانى
صورررررته بعد اللى عملته فييييييييييييييييه





الى اللقااااااااء فى الحلقه القادمه :new4:


----------



## fullaty (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

هههههههههه بس بجد روعة يا تويتى وفعلا البادى اظلم 

والصورة مكع عروستة تحفة هما كانوا فى شهر العسل ههههههههههه​


----------



## dr.sheko (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

ههههههههههههههههه
اهو كده اللعب بدا
مكان من الاول يا ريمو
كده هتجبلنا الكلام
ربنا يستر


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

هههههههههههههههههههه ايه الحلاوة ديه ههههههههههههه القمر المحروق


----------



## gigi angel (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

هو  زى القمر وعرسته قمرين  اه الحلاوه دى 

ربنا يهنى سعيد بسعيده​


----------



## Ramzi (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

واااااااااااااااااااااو

انا مكنتش اتوقع انه تويتي بالجمال دة
انا حكولي انها بشعه
بس باين بالصورة انها حلوة ولابقلها 
هههههههههههههههههههleasantr


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

يااااااااااااااا جمااااااااااااااال المشرفين اللى بتختارهم يا روك ........بجد مختارهم على الفرازه ............قمرات يا اخواتى ..........شعر ايه .. وعيون أيه ..واااااااااااااوووو حاجه محصلتش هههههههههههههه............ وأكيد المعركه لم تنتهى ..........بصو ا بقى من الآخر عايزين نشوف دم   :budo: ( احنا بس جايين نهدى النفوس ) ههههههههههه


----------



## monlove (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

كان فية سوال بس معلش 
هو وشها محمر شوية ولا انا متهيالي 
يمكن عشان عندها حموضة


----------



## gift (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

ليه كده بس حرام


----------



## Scofield (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

*
هههه شفتى ان ربنا ميرضاش بالظلم صورك مش ظاهرة و الظاهر السيرفير وقع هههه
استنى وشوفى آخر صورة ليكى بعد عملية التجميل





ونبارك لها كلنا على نجاح العملية
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

هههههههههههههه الله يسامحك يا ريمون .......انت كده هتخلينا نخاف نكلمها وهنخاف ندخل اى موضوع هى موجوده فيه . .........هو احنا مستغنين عن نفسنا .


----------



## Scofield (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

*ودى صورتها وهى بتجهز لفرحها*








*ودى بعد ما أكلت عريسها*


----------



## Scofield (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*



Dona Nabil قال:


> هههههههههههههه الله يسامحك يا ريمون .......انت كده هتخلينا نخاف نكلمها وهنخاف ندخل اى موضوع هى موجوده فيه . .........هو احنا مستغنين عن نفسنا .



*وتدخيليلها لسه انتى عاوزاها تاكلك زى ما أكلت عريسها
الفاتحة على روحه:94:
*


----------



## Coptic Man (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

ههههههههههههههههه

ايه الحلاوة دي يا ريمون 

دي صورتك انت والعروسة بعد الحادثة

ولا طفولتك لالا انا لو مكانك ما اسكتش علي كدا خالص

اما الصور السكة الاخيرة دي فا بتدل علي تدهور في مستواك الفني 

صور تويتي ليك احلي 

فضحتك يا معلم ( احنا بنهدي النفوس )


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

يا خبر أبيض .......أيه بس اللى انتوا عاملينه فى بعض ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عيب يا تويتى صحيح هو بهدلك على الاخر لكن سامحيه بقى ........مع أنه يعنى زودها بس بقى معلش المسامح كريم هههههههه وانت يا ريمون صحيح هى اللى ابتدت وجرت شكلك والبادى اظلم بس معلش خليك أنت الكبير وعديها ولو انها يعنى نشرت كل صورك العائليه على الملاء وده ميصحش طبعاً وتطير فيها رقاب ........يلا بقى مع بعضيكوا هههههه احنا عملنا اللى علينا وهدينا النفوس على الاخر .


----------



## muheb (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

هههههههههههه  حرام عليك والله دنت شوهتها اوي


----------



## twety (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

جه ميعااااد الحلقه التانيييييييييه

جايبالكوا شويه صووووور انما ايييييييه
لكام موقف كده لريمووو

مش هطول عليكوا
تعااااااااااالو وشوفوا بنفسكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا


صورتك ياريموووووووووو وانت بتتتتتتتتتتتاكل
معلش ياريمون انا عارفه انك مش بتوريها لحد
بس دول مش غرب برضه
هههههههههههههههههههه

http://www2.0zz0.com/2007/09/14/03/95984929.gif

ريمووووو فى ساعه تجلى

http://www2.0zz0.com/thumbs/2007/09/14/03/28903193.jpg

وهو فى رحلللللله خلووووويه
بصوا شكلع عامل ازااااااااااااااااااى
ههههههههههههه
http://www2.0zz0.com/thumbs/2007/09/14/03/12939532.jpg

دلوقت وهو بينادى على اصحااااااااااابه

http://www2.0zz0.com/thumbs/2007/09/14/03/46517887.jpg

والى القاااااء فى الفاصل الاخر:new6:


----------



## veronika (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

ايه ده  ريمون لسة ماردش و ساكت دي بهدلتك و شردتك ع الاخريعني هو  المفروض تسامحها  بس ايه انت بصراحة اتبهدلت على الاخر
و انت يا تويتي ماينفعش كده بتجيبي صور قليلة و مش مبهدلاه جامد لالالالا مش لازم تسكتي على كدة خالص  ده دمرك يابنتي بس يالا المسامح كريم بس بصراحة شكلك بقى  وحش اوووووووووووووووووي 
ههههههههه اي خدمة انا بس بساعد دونا في تهدية النفوس  اصلها مش مولعاها قصدي مش عارفة تهديهم كويس


----------



## Scofield (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

*
معلش يا جماعة كان الموقع عطلان معايا امبارح و تويتى عارفة علشان كده دخلت و عملت عملتها لانها خايفة منى هههههههههه:fun_lol:
و جايبلكم كام صورة ليها على الماشى
وهى بتاكل و بتلحس صوابعها بعد الأكل




ودى فى رحلة




ودى وهى بتتفرج على التلفزيون "كان فيه فيلم رومانسى"




وده شكلها لما تجوع تاكل اى حاجة قدامها




*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

دا كده انت بتخدمها يا ريمون لان بالصور دى أكيد عرسانها هيكتروا أوووووووووى لانها وبكل صراحه زى القمر فيهم  هههههههههههه .


----------



## veronika (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

عسل يا تويتي  ايه القمراية دي لا كده اغير منك مش ممكن الجمال ده كله


----------



## Scofield (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*



Dona Nabil قال:


> دا كده انت بتخدمها يا ريمون لان بالصور دى أكيد عرسانها هيكتروا أوووووووووى لانها وبكل صراحه زى القمر فيهم  هههههههههههه .



*علشان تعرفو بس ان قلبى كبير وبفكر فى مصلحتها وعلى رأى المثل يا بخت من خبط راسين فى الحيطان:smil12:*


----------



## twety (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

ما انت كمان
معجباتك كتروا قوووووووووووووى

يلا عملانالك منظر اهو

وبعدين يادونا ده انا كنت بحببببببببببببببببك
واخدتى فيرو معاكى كماااااان
انتوا بتهدوا النفوس قوى يعنى

بس ماااااشى
معايا ربنا وجيش ملايكه 
ضدك يا ريمووووووووووووووووووو :yahoo:


----------



## Scofield (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*



twety قال:


> ما انت كمان
> معجباتك كتروا قوووووووووووووى
> 
> يلا عملانالك منظر اهو
> ...



*ايوة ايوة هنقلبها بقى ربنا يسامحك و كده علشان مش عارفة تهربى من الواقع بتاعك:t33:*


----------



## twety (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*



ٌREMON قال:


> *ايوة ايوة هنقلبها بقى ربنا يسامحك و كده علشان مش عارفة تهربى من الواقع بتاعك:t33:*


وااقع ايه بس

انا بتكلم عن جد وجد الجد كمااااااااان

انت فعلا معجبينكوا كتروا
مش ملاحظ ولا ايييييييييييييه :t33:


----------



## Scofield (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*



twety قال:


> وااقع ايه بس
> 
> انا بتكلم عن جد وجد الجد كمااااااااان
> 
> ...



*هههههههه واضح ان مشرفة القسم مقدرتش تكمل التحدى و اتعصبت بدليل قولها 






			انت فعلا معجبينكوا كتروا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مين معجبينكو انا يا بنتى مفيش حد معايا:new6:
و كمان بتهرب و اسجل عليها كده:fun_lol:
وظهر الحق و زهق الباطل ان الباطل كان زهوقا:act19:
*


----------



## twety (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

هههههههههههههههههههه

اهدى بس

الحرب مستمرة

وللحديث بقيييييييييييييه


----------



## vetaa (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

حقيقتا يعنى بصراحة شديدة 
انا اتردت كتييييييييييييييير انى اعلق 

بس اعمل اية بقى
لازم ادافع عنك يا انسة
لاجل العشرة بقى واللى بنا يعنى
هو اينعم قام باحسن واجب معاكى وانتى منظرك  دلوقتى مش تمام لانك مردتيش


بس برضة مازالت صورك لية تماااااااااااااااااام
بس تفتكرى هيقولوا انى شبهك يا تويتى
الله يسامحك بقى


لازم تردى يا اختى علشان المنظر كدة مش تمام
وربنا يوفقك
بس تفتكرى مين فينا احلى :new2:


----------



## Coptic Man (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*



vetaa قال:


> حقيقتا يعنى بصراحة شديدة
> انا اتردت كتييييييييييييييير انى اعلق
> 
> بس اعمل اية بقى
> ...


 

:12F616~137::12F616~137::12F616~137:


----------



## lovebjw (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه يا تويتى دا كدة كل بنات المنتدى هيغيرو منكى يا تويتى 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
عشان تبطلى شكل فى الناس يا تويتى


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*



twety قال:


> ما انت كمان
> معجباتك كتروا قوووووووووووووى
> 
> يلا عملانالك منظر اهو
> ...



+ وجالك قلب يا وحشه تقولى انا كنت بحبك ......انتى متعرفيش ان انا كنت بحبك دى فعل ماضى وراح لحاله ld:  ............. وبعدين انا كان قصدى افهمه ان حتى وبالصور اللى نزلها لك برضه حلوه وهيجيلك عرسان كتير كالعاده يعنى ههههههههههه ......صحيح ما ينوب المخلص غير تقطيع هدومه :vava:


----------



## marcelino (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

قمر​


----------



## sako8890 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

كده تخظني كده انا تخظيت ياجماعه بس بجد تويتي تجنن بلصوره دي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

ايه ياجماعه براحه شووووووووووويه

طب ماتشوفوا صور ريمووووووون

ده حتى قمر ويحل من على حبل المشنقه
ومعجباته كترووووووووا خالص مالص
هههههههههههههه

بس ايه يا لاف هو انا ماشيه اشاكل فى الناس يعنى طيب 
ماشى ياسيدى شكرا

وانتى يادونا مكنش العشم ياحبيبتى سابقا
صدمتينى بس انا عارفه انك حلوة وبتحبينى وهتقفى معايا
وهتسيبك من ولاد ادم الوحشين دووووووووول

انا انت بقى يامارسو شكرا 
انت داخل تتريق يعنى بدل ماتقف معايا
وتقوله يقعد ساكت

اما انتى بقى ياساكو داخله تقولى شكل للبيع
 طب قولى كلمه اجبرى بخاطرى
بدل اللى بيحصل ده

عمومممممممممممممما منك لله ياللى فى بااااااااالى:ranting:


----------



## Scofield (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

*
يا بنتى انتى ناسية حاجة مهمة الولد لازم يكون شكله خشن مش ناعم و كتكوت يعنى لا هيحط روج ولا مونكير ولا هيكحل عينه والا يبقى حاجة تانى
اما البنت لازم تكون حلوة و مقطقطة كده و حاطة 10 كيلو مكياج و عاملة فى الشهر على الاقل 100 عملية تجميل و شفط دهون و نفخ شفايف و حجات كتير ولو كانت شكلها خشن تبقى راجل فى شكل ست
*


----------



## Scofield (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*






قبل العملية و بعد العملية


----------



## twety (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

ايه ياعم الكلام اللى انت بتقوله ده

بس بس طيب
سكلك مش عايش فى الدنيا خالص مالص

انت مش بتشوف الاولاد واللى بيعملوة ولا ايه
من جل للشعر وكريم للوش وروج بمبى وملمع للشفايف

طبعا غير البديهات الضيقه وما الى ذلك

كل ده وتقولى الواد مش مقطقط
ياعم روح العب بعيييييييد


----------



## fullaty (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

مش عارفة يا توتيى بيجيب الكلام ده منين 

انا بشوف الولاد عاملين عمايل احنا مش بنعملها 

بس قوليلى هيروح يلعب فين هههههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

لسه بتقولى حبيبتى سابقاً :crying:  .............. وجالك قلب يا قاسيه تقوليها ..........طيب فى أمل نرجع لبعض تانى ولا كل اللى بيننا انتهى والحب كان أوهام .


----------



## Scofield (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*



twety قال:


> ايه ياعم الكلام اللى انت بتقوله ده
> 
> بس بس طيب
> سكلك مش عايش فى الدنيا خالص مالص
> ...





فيبى يوسف قال:


> مش عارفة يا توتيى بيجيب الكلام ده منين
> 
> انا بشوف الولاد عاملين عمايل احنا مش بنعملها
> 
> بس قوليلى هيروح يلعب فين هههههههههه​



*
ما انا قلت فى ردى ان اللى يعمل كده ميبقاش راجل يبقى حاجة تانى:a63:
*

واهو الأقتباس من مشاركتى


> يا بنتى انتى ناسية حاجة مهمة الولد لازم يكون شكله خشن مش ناعم و كتكوت يعنى لا هيحط روج ولا مونكير ولا هيكحل عينه والا يبقى حاجة تانى


----------



## veronika (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

تويتي  زي القمر  مش  محتاجة اصلا اللي  بتقول عليه  دي  عسولة جدا  انت  بتجيب الصور دي  بس  علشان  غيران  منها 
طب  هي عسولة تعمل ايه في نفسها  ياباي ع الحقد 
ظبتك اهو يا تويتي اي  خدمة


----------



## twety (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

ايه يافيتا الحب ده كله

انتى نسيتى العيش واللحمه اللى بينا ولا اييييييييه

ماشى يافيتا بس اصبرى عليا
وانا هنزلك موضووووووع احلى من ده

الله يسامحك ياللى فى باااااااااااالى:t32:


----------



## twety (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*



veronika قال:


> تويتي زي القمر مش محتاجة اصلا اللي بتقول عليه دي عسولة جدا انت بتجيب الصور دي بس علشان غيران منها
> طب هي عسولة تعمل ايه في نفسها ياباي ع الحقد
> ظبتك اهو يا تويتي اي خدمة


 
هههههههههههههههه
يخليكى ليا ياغااااااااليه

قولى من كده تانى كتييييييييييييييير

يلا بقى حد يورينى صورلا ريمووووووو الجميله :spor22:


----------



## candy shop (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

ومخبيه علينا الجمال ده كله 

يا تويتى  وبتقولى صحبتى  هههههههههه​


----------



## Scofield (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*



veronika قال:


> تويتي  زي القمر  مش  محتاجة اصلا اللي  بتقول عليه  دي  عسولة جدا  انت  بتجيب الصور دي  بس  علشان  غيران  منها
> طب  هي عسولة تعمل ايه في نفسها  ياباي ع الحقد
> ظبتك اهو يا تويتي اي  خدمة



*
وهو فيه ولد هيغير من بنت ليه مستنى عرسان؟:t33:
الولد لازم يكون شكله خشن و جامد مش توتى فروتى:t33:
*


----------



## twety (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> ومخبيه علينا الجمال ده كله​
> 
> 
> يا تويتى وبتقولى صحبتى هههههههههه​


 
كده ياكاندى

ده انتى حتى صاحبتى وحبيبتى واللى بينا كتيييييير:act31:

كده تيجى معاهم عليا
طييييييييييب شكرا:nunu0000:


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*



Dona Nabil قال:


> لسه بتقولى حبيبتى سابقاً :crying:  .............. وجالك قلب يا قاسيه تقوليها ..........طيب فى أمل نرجع لبعض تانى ولا كل اللى بيننا انتهى والحب كان أوهام .



+طالما مردتيش علىّ تبقى لسه زعلانه طيب أعمل ايه فى نفسى علشان تسامحينى :36_11_13:


----------



## christin (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

*ايه بس الجمال ده كله
قمر ياخواتي*


----------



## twety (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*



ٌREMON قال:


> *وهو فيه ولد هيغير من بنت ليه مستنى عرسان؟:t33:*
> *الولد لازم يكون شكله خشن و جامد مش توتى فروتى:t33:*


 
بسم الصليب عليك
الظاهر برضه انك مش عايش فى دنيتنا

يابنى ماقولتلك الولد بيعمل اييييييييه

مبقاش فيه فرررررررق

صحصح فووووووووق:t33:


----------



## twety (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

ماشى ياكرستيييييييين

متشكرييييييين

بس هو ايه ناس
ماهو كمان صورة منورة
ماتقولوا رايكووووووووا فيه اييييييه


----------



## twety (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*



Dona Nabil قال:


> +طالما مردتيش علىّ تبقى لسه زعلانه طيب أعمل ايه فى نفسى علشان تسامحينى :36_11_13:


لا انا مخمصاكى

اخر حاجه كنت متوقعاها انك تعاملينى كده
:budo: مخصماكى خالص
الى ان تصاااااااااااااالحينى:smile01


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

:a82:  الله يسامح اللى كان السبب .......طيب قولى أصالحك أزاى وانا اصالحك.......... اجيبلك ورد  :Flower: ولااكلمك فى التليفون :675be: ولا اغنيلك :36_3_2: بجد تعبتينى :941hf: ......... بس برضه هستحمل علشان بحبك يا قمرايه  .


----------



## samer12 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

   هههههههههههههههههه
خاف من الله ريمون من وين جايب هالصورة


----------



## veronika (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*



> وهو فيه ولد هيغير من بنت ليه مستنى عرسان؟
> الولد لازم يكون شكله خشن و جامد مش توتى فروتى


ماهو علشان الولاد جامدين ووحشين كدة بيغيروا  من البنات علشان قمرات و كلهم رقة كدة  و بعدين هو يعني لو ولد وسيم لازم يبقى توتي فروتي مش شرط يا ريمووووووووووووو


----------



## veronika (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*



> هههههههههههههههه
> يخليكى ليا ياغااااااااليه
> 
> قولى من كده تانى كتييييييييييييييير
> ...


ياتويتي يا حبيبتي مش محتاجة كلامي  موضوع انك عسولة وامورة واضح اووووووووي
انا مجبتش حاجة من عندي


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*



veronika قال:


> ماهو علشان الولاد جامدين ووحشين كدة بيغيروا  من البنات علشان قمرات و كلهم رقة كدة  و بعدين هو يعني لو ولد وسيم لازم يبقى توتي فروتي مش شرط يا ريمووووووووووووو



*هههه بالعكس خالص انتو بتبصو للجمال من ناحية و احنا الرجال من ناحية تانية 
يعنى البنت تهتم بجمال مظهرها و شكلها وكده الولد يهتم بجسمانه و العضلات و الشنب و الدقن و اللبس الروش وكده يعنى لا هنروح ننفخ شفايف و لا نعمل عملية شد وش ولا الكلام ده*


----------



## in_god_i_trust (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

قمر طبعا


----------



## twety (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*



ٌREMON قال:


> *الولد يهتم بجسمانه و العضلات و الشنب و الدقن و اللبس الروش وكده*


ههههههههههههههههه

واللبس والروووش 
لا خييييييييييييييييييييييير 
ماقولنا الاولاد بقت زى توتو خلاص
كلكوا بقيتوا توتووووووووleasantr


----------



## Scofield (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*



twety قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> واللبس والروووش
> لا خييييييييييييييييييييييير
> ...



*
اللبس الروش يعنى قميص و بنطلون و تيشيرت و بنطلون كده
مش مينى جيب و شورت فوق البطن:new6:
*


----------



## koka_jesus (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

بصراحة  يا تويتى انتى عندك حق الولاد بيعملو حاجات غريبة فى شكلهم دلؤتى سواء اللبس او الشعر  
ويا ريمون متقلش ده ميبقاش رجل عشن احنا بنتكلم على فئة معينة ومش كله كدى


----------



## assyrian girl (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

noooooooooooo am so scared:beee:


----------



## twety (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة مشرفة القسم تويتي*

برااافو ياجيلااااااااااان شطوووووووورة

والف سلامه علييييك يا assyrian girl  من الخوووووووووف


----------

